

Making Democracy Legible: A Defiant Typeface - enen
http://blogs.walkerart.org/design/2013/06/20/sang-mun-defiant-typeface-nsa-privacy/

======
DanBC
> I decided to create a typeface that would be unreadable by text scanning
> software (whether used by a government agency or a lone hacker)

It's pretty much unreadable to me too, so I'm not sure of the benefits.

I'm waiting for one of these fonts to use the Rapidshare cats.

The only useful version of these fonts are the oldschool "anti - tempest"
fonts - fonts to help protect against van eck freaking. And even these were
dubious.

------
corporalagumbo
How does this relate to text on the internet? Surely most text fed into big
data systems is digital, so representation is a non-issue. If this is only to
prevent optical-character recognition, can someone explain to me scenarios
where such a typeface would be useful? For protest signs maybe?

~~~
supbeach
You would post texts as images.

